# Kodiak Kutter Forestry Mulchers



## Curbside (Sep 26, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any experince with these machines. I know there is several different models. I am interested in the B160 but would be interested to hear from owners or operators of any of the models as to reliability, operation, efficency etc....


----------



## mwarfel (Oct 11, 2006)

*Fecon Ftx140*

I do not know any users of the Kodiac machine, but I can get you in touch with users of the Fecon machines. You can check out the FTX140 (140Hp) at www.fecon.com. If you have any other questions about the machine or if you want to get in touch with end users please feel free to email me at [email protected].


----------



## JohnH (Nov 4, 2006)

I would look into Hydro-Ax or Fecon first


----------



## Marty Comstock (Feb 9, 2007)

The B160 is a great machine, but I must say I am biased, I build them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Catman (Oct 31, 2007)

Marty Comstock said:


> The B160 is a great machine, but I must say I am biased, I build them :hmm3grin2orange:



I Just found an add on the B160. went to the web site and found nothing.
I am interested in any info on the B160, hp, specs, options, price?
Looking to take the business to the next level.


----------



## ellisi (Oct 27, 2010)

*kodiak 160 cutter*

Please let me tell you about the kodiak 160. I have had one since 2007 so contact me and I will be glad to fill you in. I am biased I have been operating one and will be glad to tell you.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you notice that this thread is 3 years old?


----------

